

Show HN: sell your stock photography/art with super low commission, for Bitcoin - snitko
http://bitmagination.com

======
oleganza
It's interesting that you can take virtually any business and turn it into a
"Bitcoin-only" startup with very low fees. I wonder how many existing
businesses will be disrupted by such small shops accepting Bitcoin (provided
they deliver what they promise).

